# Kellin Quinn or Freddie Mercury!



## kyeugh (Mar 1, 2013)

Cast your vote of the favorite of the two!


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 1, 2013)

I dunno the other guy so Freddie.


----------



## Hippy (Mar 1, 2013)

Kellin Quinn <3


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 1, 2013)

Aw, you ruined Freddie's perfect hundred! ;)

I might actually like Kellin if he didn't do screaming.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 1, 2013)

Aw, you ruined Freddie's perfect hundred! ;)

I might actually like Kellin if he didn't do screaming.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 1, 2013)

Not to sound rude or anything, but... Who the hell is Kellin Quinn? (And no, I honestly don't know).

Answer is of course Freddie.


----------



## Hippy (Mar 1, 2013)

Tarvos said:


> Not to sound rude or anything, but... Who the hell is Kellin Quinn? (And no, I honestly don't know).
> 
> Answer is of course Freddie.


Kellin Quinn is the lead singer of the band Sleeping With Sirens. Sleeping With Sirens is a screamo band, and have the most beautiful songs. If you have time, you should look up the song "If I'm James Dean You're Audrey Hepburn". It is so beautiful :)


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 1, 2013)

Okay, I am vindicated. Screamo still exists?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 1, 2013)

Freddy Mercury vs. Kellin Quinn. Surely you jest.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 1, 2013)

If you're going to compare, make it Sofia Karlsson or Celine Dion or someone else with a voice worth listening to...I can even understand, say, Bruce Dickinson... but a singer from a random screamo band... that's sort of like Major League baseball and baseball on the pitch in Nowheresville.


----------



## sovram (Mar 3, 2013)

Tarvos said:


> Okay, I am vindicated. Screamo still exists?


They're not "screamo", of course. No one is actually screamo anymore. This band is post-hardcore.

And this is a silly poll. Stop it.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 3, 2013)

how dare you place the amazing mercury against... *checks poll again* who is that even?

oh wait, my sister had to explain it to me. i understand now. *votes mercury*

the other one scares me.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 4, 2013)

I didn't even know the other one _existed_ before this poll.

Of course, I voted for Freddie.


----------

